# Anyone know where I can find A Brand New Canon 24-70 2.8L MK I Lens?



## eek (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking to find a brand new copy, does anybody know of any dealers that might have one?
Thanks In Advance


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2013)

They pretty much sold out almost a year ago. Canon stopped making them, and then was unable to get the new lens delivered such that all sold out.
They were not particularly good or reliable, so its a good thing they are gone.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 8, 2013)

Keh has one of mine!


----------

